# Sierra Cosworth ArtDeShine'd (pic heavy)



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

*Sierra Cosworth ArtDeShine'd *NEW pics 07/12* Pg 7*

Been playing with a few of the ADS range for a while and really liking the stuff! does exactly what it says on the tin and then some:argie:

Products used were:
ADS Polymer sealant 
ADS Obsidian wax
ADS Nano gloss paint seal
ASD Trim coat

Have whacked a couple of pics up in the section but took some of the motor a few days so thought i would put them all in to one must say the ngps and wax are deffo my faves,wax is real easy to go on spreads like butter and comes off with a light swipe,leaves a deep glossy finish behind,for the price point its a bargain! the NGPS is what i refer to as 'Magic in a bottle' lol a qd on steroids leaves any paint surface with some epic gloss!:argie::argie: Polymer is a great base for either the wax or ngps,really neatens up the finish and leaves a squeeky clean finish! Trim coat is just on the right side of glossy,really brings out the plastics/rubber natural colour and leaves it looking dark and oe!(great beading too) enough rambling and on to the pics...


















































































































































































































































































Did warn you it was pic heavy:lol: hope i havnt bored you


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Looking good fella!!!


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Stunning mate not many in that condition


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

BoostJunky86 said:


> Looking good fella!!!





redmen78 said:


> Stunning mate not many in that condition


Cheers Boys:thumb:


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!

Thanks for your thoughts on ADS... been looking at them for a while. May just take the plunge


----------



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

That car is looking the nuts ......wow


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Sirmally2 said:


> SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts on ADS... been looking at them for a while. May just take the plunge


No probs..you wont regret it mate,products that actualy live up to the hype!
Highly recommend wax and ngps:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

meh, 7/10...













 looks awesome mate, why the hell wasn't it in the WaxStock top 16?!..


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> meh, 7/10...
> 
> looks awesome mate, why the hell wasn't it in the WaxStock top 16?!..


lol...higher figs than i would give it:lol::lol:
dont think its worthy Kev tbh..it gets used so has the odd battle scar here and there:devil:


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

that is f*****g NICE


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

nice cossie


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

As Janice off friends would say, OH. MY. GOD

If I won a tidy sum on the lottery I would be offering you a lot of money for that! One of my dream cars


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank u for the comments chaps:thumb::thumb:


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

jayz_son said:


> As Janice off friends would say, OH. MY. GOD
> 
> If I won a tidy sum on the lottery I would be offering you a lot of money for that! One of my dream cars


In know a nice one for sake for 7k lol!!


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

BoostJunky86 said:


> In know a nice one for sake for 7k lol!!


Smokestone one Tom?


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Top job , it s a special car right ! We never had this model in Canada sadly .


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

that's one seriously sexy cossie :thumb::thumb: You must have spent a lot of time and love on her ,she's gorgeous
Daz


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Very very nice dude.

:thumb:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats a stunner mate, really nice car :thumb:


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

ive always wanted one of these......one day!.....lovely motor mate and awesome work


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I just love the Cossies and this is a superb example Moonstone mo! Arguably in the fastest and best colour too:thumb: (assume hence your avatar name:thumb

Brilliant ad you have got it looking like new excellent work. She takes some looking after but clearly - she's worth it.
Could never get bored looking at those kind of heavy pics :thumb:
How long have you had her and have you had any issues with the 4x4 system?

Cheers
Ben


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Superb job


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Fantastic work lovely motor


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

very nice mate


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice car pal, it brings back good memories of the one I had. Mine was 2wd, I swapped my Fiesta RS turbo for it back in the day. By the time I finished with it, it was pushing 500bhp. Awesome cars wish I still had it!!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

That looks bloody brilliant, top work


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

lovely looking car and what a great job you have done


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Lovely car there mate.......nice to see one with the original lattice wheels still on. Brings back fond memories!


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

SBM said:


> I just love the Cossies and this is a superb example Moonstone mo! Arguably in the fastest and best colour too:thumb: (assume hence your avatar name:thumb
> 
> Brilliant ad you have got it looking like new excellent work. She takes some looking after but clearly - she's worth it.
> Could never get bored looking at those kind of heavy pics :thumb:
> ...


Hi Ben..thank u for the kind words buddy,yes moonstone blue it is!
Had the car 7yrs now mate,used daily and still not bored tbh..been a poster car of mine since knee hi.
Touch would the 4x4 system has been ok..just genral items due to wear and tear that needed replacing and the fact its getting on a bit now..it does get pamperd but can still spit its dummy out..lol


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

A beauty of a Motor will look out for you if your around Bradford as go to borg warner twice a day lol


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

tomelmer said:


> A beauty of a Motor will look out for you if your around Bradford as go to borg warner twice a day lol


Cheers mate..bout 5mins past there in wibsey! Spend a bit of time at a friends whos in odsal
Round corner from bw..u in the Astra? If u see a crazy bloke :wave: at you it will.be m:thumb:e:lol:


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Lovely car and so clean!


----------



## welsh.Z.S. (Jun 29, 2010)

not enough pics mate , and i aint joking either :argie: lol
its like being in a time machine lol . is there a project thread for this bud ? i LOVE it :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Fantastic 1000th post. Always loved these cars since their release. Still and always will be a headturner. This is a fantastic example; well done.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments people:thumb:


----------



## fisko53 (Jun 30, 2012)

Seem to recall the only issue was with the short propshaft to the front diff could wear the UJ, other than that pretty bombproof transmission


----------



## RS 500 (Aug 29, 2009)

i need it...................:car::car::car::car::car::car::driver:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

fisko53 said:


> Seem to recall the only issue was with the short propshaft to the front diff could wear the UJ, other than that pretty bombproof transmission


Correct mate:thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

moonstone mo said:


> Hi Ben..thank u for the kind words buddy,yes moonstone blue it is!
> Had the car 7yrs now mate,used daily and still not bored tbh..been a poster car of mine since knee hi.
> Touch would the 4x4 system has been ok..just genral items due to wear and tear that needed replacing and the fact its getting on a bit now..it does get pamperd but can still spit its dummy out..lol


Just been looking at the photo's again bud,
Really is one proper fast Ford stunner you have there :thumb:

Ben


----------



## steviebabe0 (May 14, 2013)

Cant beat old fords, looks good especially as you use it daily.:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

What a stunner. From the shiny exhaust to the super clean wheels and glossy paint work that is one hell of a well looked after and cracking car.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Always loved these since Sussex Police Traffic used them.


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Beautiful mate!!


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the great.comments peeps


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Simply yum!.


----------



## Vote 4 Pedro (Jul 6, 2013)

seeing that took me back a while, can't beat an old style ford, a classic :thumb:


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

How's the Saph Mo?


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Missed this thread.

Still don't believe how a daily driver can be kept in this condition. Hats off to you Mo. :thumb:


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

Lovely!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice motor :thumb:


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice, love a cosworth not that I have ever been for a ride in one!


----------



## madeinsheffield (Sep 24, 2013)

Had one back in the day, it was my dream car and had to own one at some point. It's one of those cars that people always say "remember when you had a Cosworth" or "is this new car you got as quick as the Cosworth was", iconic car.

Mine was mint but nowhere as clean as yours mate, cherish it. Not many left, especially in that condition. Good work fella!


----------



## CHRIS1985 (Nov 28, 2013)

classic in great condition


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Amazing :argie:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Its quality and it gets used as well. A guy near where I lived had one and sold it but i didnt know it was for sale.
Would of been interested


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

What an epic motor. One I would dearly want to have in the future.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

BoostJunky86 said:


> How's the Saph Mo?


Alright Tom..sapphs doin well mate plodding along,fancyd a change so put some ambers on! Hows the escy?

Thank you for the comments guys:thumb:


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

That's a lovely Saphire in a brilliant colour, proper credit to you.

A friend of mine has a pretty mint white 3door big spoiler jobby (RS500?), I think he's the 3rd owner and it's done about 80k miles from new. He uses it on track days which I guess is great but I would be too scared to personally. He's a bit of a nutter!

Keep up the good work on that classic, fast Ford.

Regards, Jon.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Seen as though this thread got bumped may aswell stick the new pics on here..another coat of obsidian gone on,and a little change


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

Looks amazing can really tell how much hard work has gone into this, I really need to be trying some ADS products keep on seeing great results.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

*Sorry mo, couldn't resist*


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Butters Laughing at Cartman - YouTube


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Care to elaborate sir:devil::devil:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

norfolk_msd said:


> Looks amazing can really tell how much hard work has gone into this, I really need to be trying some ADS products keep on seeing great results.


Cheers for the kind words pal:thumb:

Aye mate 'tis good stuff,dont think you will be dissaponted


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

Keep them coming man, I just don't seem to get tired of watching pics of this cossie.


----------

